# panel stand?



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone know where abouts in Kent I can pick a panel stand up? 

Im working on a hood thats off a car and a stand would be best.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

Machine Mart do a variety of panel stands. Plenty of stores about too.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Where it Kent are you??


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

All sorted


----------

